

Buffett Sees ‘Unending Losses’ for Many Newspapers - mjfern
http://blogs.wsj.com/marketbeat/2009/05/02/buffett-sees-unending-losses-for-many-newspapers/

======
noor420
Recent post by Mark Cuban on how to save newspapers:
<http://blogmaverick.com/2009/04/26/1269/>

